# Abu Dhabi Khalifa City A



## okla (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi all, 

Could someone familiar with Abu Dhabi please comment on what is Khalifa City A is like to live for a single guy.

I’ve checked out Dubizzle the rental ranges between AED 35K to 45K for a Studio. 
With a studio you really can’t go wrong, however, some of the fixtures are not great the Kitchen especially. 

But apart from that what is the area like to live in and more importantly for my car at least is the parking covered? 

Thanking you all in advance.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Khalifa City A is popular with families and singles becasue of the relatively good construction, modest rentals compared to the more popular Al Raha Beach and Al Reem Island offerings.

Don't know about the studios, but families and couples normally oft for townhouses or villas.

If you work in the city though, the commute in the morning can take 45mins to an hour

If you work closer to the airport area, then the location is ideal


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

okla said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could someone familiar with Abu Dhabi please comment on what is Khalifa City A is like to live for a single guy.
> 
> ...


Illegal most likely.

Khalifa City zoning is all 3/4 bedroom villas as far as I know, and sub-divided villas will likely be illegal irrespective of whatever the landlord said.

Purpose built studio flats or a divided villa?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We live in a villa in Khalifa City A - as previously mentioned it is full of individual villas and villa compounds.
I do have a friend that lives in a studio apartment and this is actually a large villa that has been subdivided by the owner (who lives in the big villa next door!).
These conversions are not legal - but there are plenty of them around.
My friend really likes it because he pays a single monthly amount that covers all bills including electricity, water and internet.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## okla (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks all for your feedback. Yeah I am interested in Khalifa City A as I need to be near the airport. All I see is that Studios are being advertised on Dubizzle I am not certain whether they are part of a villa or independent. But judging by most peoples comments I guess they are villas. 

So how would I go about ensuring that I am renting something that is legit - there must be something the equivalent of RERA in Abu Dhabi that I that confirms the same, the tenancy agreement should indicate this. Secondly, estate agent has a duty to disclose that even though this is a divided Villa it is legal for the landlords to rent out. 

On a final note, Can anyone recommend another area in Abu Dhabi on the outskirts (coz the rent is cheaper) I only found Al Ghadeer but its 79Kms from AUH airport which is a lot to commute. 

Thanks Again.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You would not be getting any proper documentation for these divided villas.
My friend was actually kicked out from his previous place - as the municipality did an inspection of the villa (probably after a tip-off from a nosy neighbour). 
It is the risk you run for renting lower priced places.
Unfortunately Abu Dhabi does not have the equivalent of RERA and rent controls that Dubai has.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Mohammed Bin Zayed City or Al Reef. 

Check those out if you've yet to, studios and flats that are legal will be found there.


----------



## Sismail1991 (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm new to Abu Dhabi Khalifa city A and I'm a female aged 24 looking to make friends and explore Abu Dhabi


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

How dusty is Khalifa City A? I think i drove around it when I was flat hunting, and it was like a desert. Not saying Al Reeam is any better, but my initial impression wasn't great.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Al Reef is in the middle of know where, Cheap. But if you don't have a car how are you going to go any where. The nearest hotels are Al Raha and Yas which again is a mission.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Where do you live, my boy Iggie?

If you had a budget of 125K (can be 1 or 2 bed) where would you live? Al Bateen?



iggles said:


> Al Reef is in the middle of know where, Cheap. But if you don't have a car how are you going to go any where. The nearest hotels are Al Raha and Yas which again is a mission.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Where do you live, my boy Iggie?
> 
> If you had a budget of 125K (can be 1 or 2 bed) where would you live? Al Bateen?


Me personally I live in Gate Towers - Al Reeam, but a Studio for 75k (plus 5k commission, didn't deposit my cheque) 

I am glad I made my choice of Al Reeam. I looked at Al Reef (to far, to dusty, no shops, to crowded, just gross), Khalfia (a desert) and Al Raha (out of my price range). Al Reeam has good location, shops near by, near shopping malls, in a good distance to nearly everywhere, the down side is it doesn't have a petrol station. The good thing about Al Reeam is that there are a few more expats around. 

You can get 1 bedroom flats in Al Reeam for 90k easily.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

iggles said:


> the down side is it doesn't have a petrol station


That's the only thing I have to drive to the (horrible) downtown for! I wish they would plan one soon.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

rsinner said:


> That's the only thing I have to drive to the (horrible) downtown for! I wish they would plan one soon.


I usually do it during lunch when I am short. But if I am driving home and get the yellow sign I go via Sultan Road

Honestly from Mussafah to Al Reem I don't go past one petrol station unless I make a detour, thats abit embarrassing.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Al Bateen flats seem very nice from what I can tell. I don't mind downsizing to a one bedroom. It's Abu Dhabi after all. Anyone know anything about those flats?

What about Saadiyat Island? Esp. Saadiyat Beach Residences. What are the downsides? Having to drive everywhere?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Al Bateen flats seem very nice from what I can tell. I don't mind downsizing to a one bedroom. It's Abu Dhabi after all. Anyone know anything about those flats?
> 
> What about Saadiyat Island? Esp. Saadiyat Beach Residences. What are the downsides? Having to drive everywhere?


I have no idea which apartments in Al Bateen your on about, got a link?

I googled Saadiyat costs, AED105 for a Studio! WOW, pricey eh! Me and the Russian have spoken about moving here, I didn't know it was that expensive. 

St Regis is where I spend a lot of my time, on the beach or the bar, I really like that area. I don't know of any shops there, so if you want some milk where do you go? Yas is very close, but where do you get your big food shop - Marina Mall?

Money being no objection, I'd look into Saadiyat - yes. I can look past all the above because its such a lovely area.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Never heard of Al Bateen? Interesting. It looks very nice. 

Not cheap, though.

https://www.propertyfinder.ae/en/rent/apartment-for-rent-abu-dhabi-al-bateen-3056486.html

I could have sworn I saw 1-bedders in Saadiyat Beach for 105-110K but that was a few months ago. Looks like they're around 120 now.

Raha looks nice but I figure if I have to drive the distance I might as well put in an extra 30 minutes and commute from Dubai Marina. 



iggles said:


> I have no idea which apartments in Al Bateen your on about, got a link?
> 
> I googled Saadiyat costs, AED105 for a Studio! WOW, pricey eh! Me and the Russian have spoken about moving here, I didn't know it was that expensive.
> 
> ...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> Never heard of Al Bateen? Interesting. It looks very nice.


Of course I've heard of Al Bateen, One of my projects is on the airport there, been to the beach as well (before I knew about Saadiyat). But those apartments are completely new to me. Looks nice, but way out of my price range!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I reread your post.

You live in a studio with a Rooskie? 

:confused2::heh::eyebrows:



iggles said:


> Me personally I live in Gate Towers - Al Reeam, but a Studio for 75k (plus 5k commission, didn't deposit my cheque)
> 
> I am glad I made my choice of Al Reeam. I looked at Al Reef (to far, to dusty, no shops, to crowded, just gross), Khalfia (a desert) and Al Raha (out of my price range). Al Reeam has good location, shops near by, near shopping malls, in a good distance to nearly everywhere, the down side is it doesn't have a petrol station. The good thing about Al Reeam is that there are a few more expats around.
> 
> You can get 1 bedroom flats in Al Reeam for 90k easily.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Al Bateen - Marasy - nice apartments. Decent views, and decent facilities. Low rise which I like. Much more expensive than what they used to be 3 years back. A bit quiet (like Reem)

Saadiyat - love them, but expensive. I have colleagues living there who love it - get discounts in the hotel bar. Decent shops etc in the vicinity, but expect to pay more than what you will pay in the city. Need to drive for other things and adds 15 mins to the commute to anywhere in the city.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

iggles said:


> I usually do it during lunch when I am short. But if I am driving home and get the yellow sign I go via Sultan Road
> 
> Honestly from Mussafah to Al Reem I don't go past one petrol station unless I make a detour, thats abit embarrassing.


I go to somewhere in Rashid Bin Saaed street (is that AIrport rd? Keep getting confused). I find the road too busy even in the afternoons!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I work on the Corniche near Central Market. Saadiyat to the office is probably 15 minutes flat.

It does look nice. Does the discount extend to those living in the beach residences or only at St. Regis serviced apartments? 

I'm sure you have to drive everywhere else for basics and work, of course, but once back home it seems very much like a resort lifestyle. That has its allure. I'm told the beach is the best beach around AD.

Architecturally, I like Al Bateen better. I suppose if I had to pick between Bateen and Saadiyat I'd go for the latter as it's closer to Dubai (55 minutes to the Marina). 

Here's hoping to a property crash by January :juggle:



rsinner said:


> Al Bateen - Marasy - nice apartments. Decent views, and decent facilities. Low rise which I like. Much more expensive than what they used to be 3 years back. A bit quiet (like Reem)
> 
> Saadiyat - love them, but expensive. I have colleagues living there who love it - get discounts in the hotel bar. Decent shops etc in the vicinity, but expect to pay more than what you will pay in the city. Need to drive for other things and adds 15 mins to the commute to anywhere in the city.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The beach is the best in AD - I can confirm that.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

best beach in AD (and better than Dubai beaches as well).
Discounts for non serviced apartments as well. Simple groceries, laundry etc. all are within the "resort".


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry for the hijack but I have a related question. My partner just got a job in Abu Dhabi, his new office will be located at Aldar building. Currently we live at The Greens and my job is just across the road (Internet City). The short term plan is that we stay put and he does the commute to AD. However our tenancy contract expires in November and I'm wondering if it makes sense to consider moving to AD.

What would be the daily commute time from the Greens to Aldar and what is the drive like? Does it feel safer now that the speed limits have been reduced? Or is it still full of psychos and aggressive drivers? 

What about commuting the other way around? (AD to Dubai)? Are there any residential areas near Aldar that are convenient for commuting daily to Dubai, and what is the commute like (i.e. is it any better than the Dubai-AD daily commute or just as 'bad'?) 

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Aldar is off island in Raha beach area. Commuting from the Greens to Aldar is probably 50 minutes once on E-11 assuming he does a solid 140km the entire way, which is feasible and I do it practically daily. 

I don't find the driving too problematic. It's nowhere as bad as it may have been six or seven years ago and I see very few accidents (since January I can count the number of accidents on one hand). Are there maniacs who swerve and flash headlights, yes, but not as many as you might think. Keep your wits about and it's a perfectly doable drive and I've come to even like it (sort of) as a way of decompressing after a day at the office as I make it absolutely clear I am not talking on the phone or checking emails whilst driving. So it's an hour entirely to myself and my thoughts.

But if you stay put, the problem is getting in/out of the Greens. If he leaves early enough he should be fine, but in the evenings from 5:00 onwards the exit to the Greens is massively backed up because of all the Greens/Tecom/Al Barsha traffic, along with people heading for Hessa Street. I wouldn't be surprised if just getting from E-11 to your apartment takes another 15 minutes. It is one of the worst designed exit all along E-11 in Dubai given the sheer volume of cars and places it has to serve.

If you were to move to Abu Dhabi and settle at Raha Beach, which is lovely enough, your partner will have a minimal commute while yours will be 50 minutes to an hour, depending, once again, on how much time it takes to get off E-11 into Internet City. That I cannot tell you. But your drive will probably be slightly more relaxing and less hectic with far fewer cars.

A doable compromise would be to move to the far south end of JLT or the Marina. Depending on exactly where the apartment is located it can be very quick to get onto E-11 and from there to Aldar is 45 minutes. If you want to maintain a Dubai social life this may be the best approach. Abu Dhabi is a quiet town by comparison. It really is. Some people like it, others will always be yearning for Dubai.

By the way, is your partner's housing allowance restricted solely to Abu Dhabi? Aldar is a semi government company and I wonder if this is the case. 





dizzyizzy said:


> Sorry for the hijack but I have a related question. My partner just got a job in Abu Dhabi, his new office will be located at Aldar building. Currently we live at The Greens and my job is just across the road (Internet City). The short term plan is that we stay put and he does the commute to AD. However our tenancy contract expires in November and I'm wondering if it makes sense to consider moving to AD.
> 
> What would be the daily commute time from the Greens to Aldar and what is the drive like? Does it feel safer now that the speed limits have been reduced? Or is it still full of psychos and aggressive drivers?
> 
> ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok, that doesn't sound too bad. I guess we'll give it a few months and see how things go. Luckily his housing allowance is not conditioned to living in AD. And for the past year he's been working in Saudi so he actually misses driving his car. So, at least initially, I think the commute wouldn't be a problem for him. Thanks for your reply, I was really worried the road was still full of idiots as it used to be a few years ago so is very reassuring to know things have improved 



TallyHo said:


> Aldar is off island in Raha beach area. Commuting from the Greens to Aldar is probably 50 minutes once on E-11 assuming he does a solid 140km the entire way, which is feasible and I do it practically daily.
> 
> I don't find the driving too problematic. It's nowhere as bad as it may have been six or seven years ago and I see very few accidents (since January I can count the number of accidents on one hand). Are there maniacs who swerve and flash headlights, yes, but not as many as you might think. Keep your wits about and it's a perfectly doable drive and I've come to even like it (sort of) as a way of decompressing after a day at the office as I make it absolutely clear I am not talking on the phone or checking emails whilst driving. So it's an hour entirely to myself and my thoughts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sismail1991 (Aug 22, 2015)

It is very dusty when I arrived to live here, it felt like I was in the middle of a desert. No small shops or supermarkets near by.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> ...move to Abu Dhabi and settle at Raha Beach, which is lovely enough, your partner will have a minimal commute while yours will be 50 minutes to an hour, depending, once again, on how much time it takes to get off E-11 into Internet City...


i live in raha beach and do this about twice a month actually... takes me about 40-45 minutes to get from my door to the arenco building parking doing 135 till the dxb border and then 120 from there... coming back provided you can get on to szr easily enough (which has never been a problem if i leave before 6-ish even at the height of the dubai tram construction) its about the same as well...

traffic on the highways in those directions at that time is pretty minimal, most of the traffic is in the opposite directions...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Sismail1991 said:


> It is very dusty when I arrived to live here, it felt like I was in the middle of a desert. No small shops or supermarkets near by.


in Khalifa? I forgot where you said you lived


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Sismail1991 said:


> It is very dusty when I arrived to live here, *it felt like I was in the middle of a desert.* No small shops or supermarkets near by.


Could it be because.......you actually are in the middle of the desert? 

Khalifa city is quite dusty, my washed car survives 5-6 hours before the dreaded layer of dust, in Dubai it used to last at least a full day, sometimes 2 

And in spite of its proximity to the sea, it gets 3-4 degrees hotter there than in Abu Dhabi city or Dubai

Reasonable shops are there at Etihad Plaxa or Gardens Plaza.

Before I moved, I was told the "Pink shops" were a great place to pick up stuff, I find the area very depressing though, full of day movers in their pick trucks and the shops looking far more run down than their age of ~10 years would suggest. Also much less comfortable for the SO to walk around than in the shops of JLT, Marina or Gardens Pavilions.

And walking around with the little one, it is quite rare to see other parents with kids, all the children are out with the maid

Moan over, *sigh*, I miss Dubai


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> and I've come to even like it (sort of) as a way of decompressing after a day at the office as I make it absolutely clear I am not talking on the phone or checking emails whilst driving. So it's an hour entirely to myself and my thoughts..


Lol, I laughed at this as I thought I was the only person who felt the AUH-DXB commute could help someone relax. 

I had my commute time cut by 45 minutes after moving back, but still felt almost as exhausted as I would when doing the daily drive; when my expectations were that I would feel much fresher.


----------

